# Buying into DRI Trust 3/17 - Need Help



## MGhatala (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello felling Tug members. I have been reading your forums for quite some time now and finally had a few questions that I could not find an answer for.

I have a deeded every other year property at Lake Tahoe Vacation for which I am converting into the system in exchange for 5500 points.  I am also trying to close on another 3-5K points on resale.  My rep has informed me that I need to purchase 50% of the points I am going to transfer over to the US Collection Trust.  I do keep my deed and will pay the annual MF of $500 for the 5500 points that I get from that.... also they are taking over my Ridge Tahoe Neagle for $3k.  I only selling my neagle because we always exchange out of the system and with II I never get what I am looking for and I request 2 years in advance for the last 7 years.

*The questions:* 
1.  I have been reading on the forums that the MF for points in the US system are .1256 per point.... Corporate is quoting me .141 per point.  Anyone else paying that amount?

Breakdown they gave me: .141 per point MF and $419 for the club membership.

2. What is the lowest anyone was able to negotiate for the purchase of additional points.  In this case if I will convert 5500 points for my deed and 5000 from a resale I am purchasing  = 10500 points.  I need to need to purchase 5500 points from the developer.

The are offering those 5500 points at $3.50 per point.... has anyone purchased around 5500 points from developer for less?

I have been on the fence about purchasing so many points because of the high cost.  I have gone through their point director listing and every place I have been or want to go for the next 10 years for a 2bd is always in the range of 13500-15500 points.    This would also allow me to be in the silver status which would allow two upgrades per year.  I understand that there is a break even point and at $3.5 a point it would take roughly 11 years to break even.

Any help and pointers I would really appreciate!

Thank you for time.


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 15, 2014)

Last year (2013), 0.12 per point was correct, this year it has gine up and 0.14 per point is what i had calculate so corporate is correct for this year.  I think the total membership (club and collection) are higher than quoted


----------



## MGhatala (Mar 16, 2014)

*Thank you Gary*

.02 increase in one for 16K points would mean an extra $320!  This can add up over the years... something more to think about before I commit.

Thank you again.


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 16, 2014)

*Take your time.*

I suggest that you take your time before jumping to points. First, you will pay less with the deed than points. The points jump up in maintenance fees more than the deeds.  Secondly, you need to look at the amount of points that are needed during the highest periods in each resort in the DRI system to make sure that you can get the same level of accommodations as if you were to use you two bedroom. There is high season and peak season. If you can use your peak season now at Lake Tahoe, then make sure your exchange with DRI will give you in points enough to still stay in Lake Tahoe during peak season.  I know you will keep the deed, but make sure you will get equal value in points. The same  should be done with your Neagle. 

The maintenance fees are .14 per point for this year and yes they go up EVERY year. Also the Club dues which this year are  $204 and the Club Assessment fee for the US Collection is $215, they go up EVERY year as well. This is also to be considered. 

You can get them to come down some more as in under $3.00.  Make sure you are buying the points because you want the additional time and not because you are trying to get to silver or gold level.  The increase in costs are not worth those "benefits".  Also, look at where you would like to go to as well. Except if you are traveling to a high demand area in peak season, you may want to look at booking.com and get the same accommodations in DRI cheaper than having points for the same season. This is a common complaint by many Club members as DRI also rents their developer units out to attract new customers. You would be saving on annual fees and the initial outlay.  However, if you are using high demand areas like Hawaii during summer, then your membership in the Club comes out to be a deal.  So I would really closely evaluate your vacation needs before jumping in and buying more points and eternal obligation.  This is all being said by a happy DRI owner.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Mar 16, 2014)

*Silver*



csalter2 said:


> The increase in costs are not worth those "benefits".



Disagree.  I am SO happy that I am silver at this point.  

Stephen


----------



## artringwald (Mar 16, 2014)

MGhatala said:


> My rep has informed me that I need to purchase 50% of the points I am going to transfer over to the US Collection Trust.
> 
> ...
> 
> The are offering those 5500 points at $3.50 per point.... has anyone purchased around 5500 points from developer for less?



We have two deeded weeks, one in the Club and one not. I have considered trying to get the second week into the Club. If they want me to purchase 50% of the points I'm going to transfer at $3.50/point, I guess I'll just keep it the way it is. I like the flexibility of the points, but have found that it's always easier getting the view category I want with the week that's not in the Club.


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 16, 2014)

*To each his own but...*



RuralEngineer said:


> Disagree.  I am SO happy that I am silver at this point.
> 
> Stephen



Stephen, 

I am glad you like you're silver status. However, my point is that a member should buy points if they really feel they can use that time regularly.  To buy because of the benefits is not wise because DRI can and does change them. This year is a perfect example. DRI salespeople have constantly tried to sell me on going platinum because of the unlimited FREE upgrades, well guest what? They are not free anymore as of this year. 

Also, more importantly, any benefit offered outside of accommodations for any level is usually more costly if you purchased it with cash outside of the Club. Things like airfare, cruises, activities are usually more expensive using Club points.


----------



## MGhatala (Mar 16, 2014)

*Awesome Replies*

I will continue looking for 3500 points on resale as I only need about 13500 for the places that I intend on going based on the last 7 years of travel. And will work on getting the price down from $3.50 to $3 or below.  

Thanks again for everyone's help!  I really appreciate it!

Mo


----------

